# Competing Butt Ugly Horses



## Ferdinase514 (11 May 2012)

Having always had smart looking horses I now find myself riding a truly fugly coloured cob. Think big head, weak neck.....you've got the idea. If im honest I am not the enthusiastic to take him out to compete. Vain? Moi?

Opinions please 

(bacon, eggs and birthday cake to all who can be arsed to post)


----------



## humblepie (11 May 2012)

Dark glasses, large floppy hat and assumed identities.

However, handsome is as handsome does.

Better an ugly horse that behaves and goes well than a pretty pony who doesn't.

Take your choice of the above.


----------



## Scarlett (11 May 2012)

Just deck him out in as much bling as you can, blind all the judges and spectators and no-one will even realise...!


----------



## meardsall_millie (11 May 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			Having always had smart looking horses I now find myself riding a truly fugly coloured cob. Think big head, weak neck.....you've got the idea. If im honest I am not the enthusiastic to take him out to compete. Vain? Moi?

Opinions please 

(bacon, eggs and birthday cake to all who can be arsed to post)
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you I'm afraid.  Shallow?  Much?! 

Although I suppose if you're being paid to do it, that might help......?!


----------



## mturnbull (11 May 2012)

Sorry but call me vain I dont do fugly ill condition no muscle hairy horses. Both my two are trimmed neatly with manes and tails pulled, feathers/beard/ears trimmed and a lovely shiny coat and neither go out to compeitions unless they have socks like something from a DAZ advert! 
Its just the way I keep them and they dont seem to mind if a carrot or two is slipped there way!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (11 May 2012)

Ask John Whitaker whether he would have swapped Ryans Son (looked like a milk float horse) for any warmblood stallion and I can guess his answer....No!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soTo9rdR0ZM

Be proud of your fugly horse (and just think of the muscles you will develop holding that great weight of a head from brushing the ground ))


----------



## applestroodle (11 May 2012)

Beauty is within the eye of the beholder!!


----------



## Ferdinase514 (11 May 2012)

Haha!!

I receed offer of bacon, left under grill and set fire to kitchen.... 

I wish I was being paid but unfortunately I paid hard cash for this one, myself for "fun".

Don't get me wrong, he's cute, almost well schooled and clean/well trimmed (I'm a dressage rider, darling) just no getting away from the cobness.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (11 May 2012)

*ugly cobness


----------



## kirstykate (11 May 2012)

Handsome is as handsome does!!


----------



## trendybraincell (11 May 2012)

I was all ready to offer some support, you know the "not everyone can have a flash looking horse" line, but you bought this one yourself  hehe


----------



## Thistle (11 May 2012)

Nowt wrong with cobs as long as they can do the job.

Mistral Horjis is possibly not as 'nice' looking as some of the other top class dressage horses, doesn't hold him back though


----------



## Jesstickle (11 May 2012)

You did it to yourself? Why? 


I love other people's cobs but I wouldn't buy one


----------



## mil1212 (11 May 2012)

I had one. I still feel sad thinking about him, he was pts in 2003, he was THE nicest horse I have ever met, a really sweet person. Butt ugly. Big nose, long ears, little piggyish eyes, he had a slightly wonky pelvis and stringhalt and an upsidedown neck. I would never ever have swopped him for anything else 
Be proud I say, and humplepie is right, handsome is as handsome does. Many people told me that when I had Walter 
He scrubbed up OK (really made sure he was sparkling and well clipped to enhance his 'good bits'!)






In his later years, demo-ing the big nose:


----------



## Ferdinase514 (11 May 2012)

I know. Think I'd been drinking,


----------



## Jesstickle (11 May 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			I know. Think I'd been drinking,
		
Click to expand...


You love him really. 

BH is damn ugly, and I know it, but he is crept into my heart anyway and now I am actively fond of him. And he isn't even a nice person!!


----------



## claracanter (11 May 2012)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			Ask John Whitaker whether he would have swapped Ryans Son (looked like a milk float horse) for any warmblood stallion and I can guess his answer....No!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soTo9rdR0ZM

Be proud of your fugly horse (and just think of the muscles you will develop holding that great weight of a head from brushing the ground ))
		
Click to expand...

What a treat to watch Ryan's Son again, you got me trawling through all the old greats on youtube now!

Anyway with the fugly cob, i would stick to wearing a disguise so no one recognises you. Unless of course he's hugely talented like Ryan's son


----------



## Moody-Mare (11 May 2012)

My first horse was a cob! Best wee guy out! I remember people laughing and pointing at him when i started going places- 'Wee Fat, Hairy Cob' They werent saying that when me and Mr T jumped the socks off them! For all he was only 14.2hh he could clear well over 1m20 and could out jump most finer breds at Local Shows. He'll be kicking eighteen now, still enjoys hacking and schooling with my mum! We love our little coblet!

Its not all about looks x


----------



## Ferdinase514 (11 May 2012)

Mil1212 your old boy was gorgeous. Would have no prob taking him out.

Jokes aside think I worried I will get judged by someone who'll recognise me, then be horrified by the 15hh (on his tip toes) blob that I'm riding. I should shut up and get on with it or man up and ride my "proper" dressage horse....(I'd have to prize Chunky from MH's cold dead hands and then I couldn't ride one side of him anyway!)


----------



## Ferdinase514 (11 May 2012)

Moody mare -at least yours had talent!!


----------



## Sags_Deer (11 May 2012)

lol I used to think like that until i showed my neighbours hairy cob , took him round the local shows and came away with a ribbon every time, had huge fun, i could see something nice about him and was right.  He would with the correct schooling have done a decent dressage test too.  Moved straight nice paces.


----------



## Moody-Mare (11 May 2012)

Im sure you'r little chunk will come right too! Good Luck!


----------



## ihatework (11 May 2012)

LMAO, I'm kind of with you on this one!!!

But if it's a sell on, provided safe, you'll be inundated with people wanting a nicely schooled 15hh cob, ugly or not!! Don't underestimate the fella 

My advice, make sure cliped and trimmed within an inch of his life. White bits gleaming. A really chunky noseband on the bridle. 

If he is a true cob stamp hog him, if not leave the mane on. From what you said about weedy neck I'd be tempted not to hog.

Can we at least have a photo of his fugliness?


----------



## Alibear (11 May 2012)

Well a) I think cobs are gorgeous 
and 
b) it makes warm ups so much easier, no one rides you off your line as they don't see you as a threat. Then you in do a mega test and whoop their arses.

Pretty much the best fun to be had !


----------



## LEC (11 May 2012)

Brazen it out is the way forward. Act if everyone is crazy for not recognising the future of Grand Prix in the form of a cob! 

I am completely shallow about horses. I cannot even get slightly enthusiastic if ugly or untalented. If they are both well,..........


----------



## Ferdinase514 (11 May 2012)

Oh no...too late. Hogged him. 

Will keep convincing myself I could at least sell him easily.....


----------



## Jesstickle (11 May 2012)

I have to be seen on this in public!!


----------



## Ferdinase514 (11 May 2012)

LEC yep this is my way of thinking. Prob is I am too lazy/busy at work/untalented myself to ride consistently enough to manage anything with an ounce of talent!


----------



## Ferdinase514 (11 May 2012)

Jesstickle, looks like a keeper to me


----------



## alfiesmum (11 May 2012)

get on the pony and show them all what they missing 

looks are nothing if the boy can do it all


----------



## ihatework (11 May 2012)

Come on, we need a photo.

I had this as a seller a couple of years back now.
A bit cut'n'shut, roman nose and slightly fugly in my opinion. I called him my '****** pony'

But he was cute as a button and fun to jump, I really fell for him. And based on having him when I purchased my next keeper, I wanted smaller and chunkier than my previous horses!


----------



## Jesstickle (11 May 2012)

He's a beut huh?!


----------



## applecart14 (11 May 2012)

humblepie said:



			However, handsome is as handsome does.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't heard that quote for years but I do love it!

It is very true.

It's also true of horse boxes.  I've seen some really smart horse come out of really smart big horse boxes and do a dreadful jumping round and then someone turns up in a rusty old horse trailer, which contains a horse which looks like its been dragged from a muddy field, complete with muddy tack and an old moth eaten show jacket and they have gone on to win the class!


----------



## fruity (11 May 2012)

Ah all the horses shown so far i don't think are ugly! My 2 mares are the opposite of each other,one is vv pretty and has fab conformation. The other has always had a slight ewe neck,large head,big ears,short neck for body and head size but i wouldn't change her for anything! She definately wouldn't win the prettiest mare competition but she is very very good in other ways so you have to take the good with the bad i suppose! 

Here is the madame herself,posing bless her:


----------



## Amymay (11 May 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			Having always had smart looking horses I now find myself riding a truly fugly coloured cob. Think big head, weak neck.....you've got the idea. If im honest I am not the enthusiastic to take him out to compete. Vain? Moi?

Opinions please 

Click to expand...

One of the best little horses I have ever seen compete was at (I think) Sapey.

Butt ugly little roan, cob mare - competing with uber smart eventers.  Won her class in superb style - and a more honest, competent and fabulous animal I've never seen.  A blank cheque wouldn't have been enough to sell her if she'd been mine.

And yes, when I first saw her I had a little sneer.  That'll teach me!


----------



## Firewell (11 May 2012)

I'm lucky enought to have a truely beautiful horse but to be honest it wouldn't bother me what my horse looked like as long as it did the job and gave me a good day . I'd rather have an ugly but good horse than a beautiful one that I couldn't do a damn thing with .


----------



## Ferdinase514 (11 May 2012)

Ihatework - that is a smart cob compared to Blob! I will pop a photo on when I am near 'puter

Think I'd cope better if he wasn't still a bit green, he's much better that a couple if months ago but still not there yet....

*note to self-laziness and 4 yr old cobs do not mix*


----------



## stencilface (11 May 2012)

You see, I love unconventional looking, odd horses - they have no expectations to live up to and therefore always exceed them 

Give me one of those with a bit of character than a shiny boring TB bay with no soul anyday I'm afraid.


----------



## Worried1 (11 May 2012)

Clever plaits, big wide noseband and browband and if you're still ont convinced... when can I pick him up


----------



## Gamebird (11 May 2012)

I'm with you FMC, but I was clearly inebriated when I bought a horse that is actually called Fugly. I think he's improved as he's grown up but he definitely has a 'bad' side and must have looked horrific as a 2-3yo. He was bad enough as a 4yo when I bought him! I figure I can't see how ugly he is from the saddle so try to spend as much time as possile in it and as little as possible on the ground looking at it .

ps. mine's pretty fat and a bit thick to go with it


----------



## TheoryX1 (11 May 2012)

As said before, handsome is etc.  I am  partial to a nice cob, having owned a very handsome, well put together black one one for 8 years.  Do love a bit of cobness, its also very comfortable out hackng to have a leg at each corner and a nice big pair of shoulders in front, plus a huge bum behind (his not mine!).  OK, it needs a pelham with double reins and does a great line in on the ground barginess due to him being allowed to know his own strength before I bought him, but I love him.  Does get me a bit annoyed when they are looked down on by some riders, as they are very versatile, dont need feeding and fannying around over, and are usuallly more sound than a posh TB or a WB, but its each to their own, and I dont want to get into a NL type row over cobs.

However, if he does the job well, you will be have no end of offers of people wanting to buy him when you do sell.  There are a lot of cob lovers out there and he will do well I am sure.  

I can never work out this thing people have about cobs, and why they feel that they have to be rude about them (OP, I am not suggesting for one minute you are being rude by the way).  I suppose they must be like Marmite - either love them or hate them, but I guess someone may feel fit to enlighten me.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (11 May 2012)

Worried1 said:



			Clever plaits, big wide noseband and browband and if you're still ont convinced... when can I pick him up 

Click to expand...

You're my contingency plan......


----------



## Worried1 (11 May 2012)

FinnMcCoul said:



			You're my contingency plan...... 

Click to expand...

Good because I seriously need cheering up!


----------



## Ferdinase514 (11 May 2012)

TheoryX1 said:



			As said before, handsome is etc.  I am  partial to a nice cob, having owned a very handsome, well put together black one one for 8 years.  Do love a bit of cobness, its also very comfortable out hackng to have a leg at each corner and a nice big pair of shoulders in front, plus a huge bum behind (his not mine!).  OK, it needs a pelham with double reins and does a great line in on the ground barginess due to him being allowed to know his own strength before I bought him, but I love him.  Does get me a bit annoyed when they are looked down on by some riders, as they are very versatile, dont need feeding and fannying around over, and are usuallly more sound than a posh TB or a WB, but its each to their own, and I dont want to get into a NL type row over cobs.

However, if he does the job well, you will be have no end of offers of people wanting to buy him when you do sell.  There are a lot of cob lovers out there and he will do well I am sure.  

I can never work out this thing people have about cobs, and why they feel that they have to be rude about them (OP, I am not suggesting for one minute you are being rude by the way).  I suppose they must be like Marmite - either love them or hate them, but I guess someone may feel fit to enlighten me.
		
Click to expand...

Now, I too love a good cob, I just dont think that Blob/Cob is a good cob, you see. I think I need to make him MUCH fatter. Barley rings have worked wonders on Chunks. He's starting to build some muscle behind the saddle, but i fear there is no saving his neck.....

Link to pics (from prob Jan/Feb time, i think):

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150698817109808.456155.538479807&type=3

In this one MH did her clever "dealerphototrick" of stnding him up hill! Girl's a genius....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150501728734808&set=t.538479807&type=3&theater


----------



## ihatework (11 May 2012)

Yup, he has a butt ugly head!!!!

However his neck isn't as bad as I was expecting, and it will continue to build nicely with work, and the hog suits him.

You have similar issues with the muscle over the back and quarters as I had with mine, it will come with time and improve the confo appearance!

He is a sporty cob type rather than a true show cob - embrace it!!!
Can he jump?

And definitely get a different noseband on him, it will make a huge difference to his head.


----------



## Baydale (11 May 2012)

I quite like a horse with a big head, in fact they're almost my default as I don't _do_ pretty ponies. 

I do think the element of surprise - whereby your butt ugly horse performs beautifully - can go a long way towards making you lurve them, warts an' all. A case in point, this one would never win any beauty contests, would he?


----------



## vallin (11 May 2012)

Apart from the head he's really not that bad! And I agree re a big chunky, hunter-style nose bad, and the god is defo the way forward!


----------



## Ferdinase514 (11 May 2012)

OK will go for a chunky flat nose band and see it it helps...

Defo a sporty type rather than show cob!! Jumps a bit


----------



## *Maddy&Occhi* (11 May 2012)

I dont think it really matters what a horse looks like, as long as he does the job! ... saying that, I have to admit, there have been times where I've been quite vain about my horses looks  and my 2 previous mares were absolute stunners... that clinched it for me when I handed over the cheques for them both


----------



## nikkimariet (11 May 2012)

Nothing to add except thread cheered up my grotty ill self!! Please provide pictures of Cobs success


----------



## Theresa_F (11 May 2012)

He is not that bad, though his head is not the neatest.

Having had two clydesdales, though Farra actually has a dainty head for a heavy horse, you need a 2" noseband, 1 " browband and 5/8 or 3/4" width leather to make it look more neat.







Since this photo was taken, Farra has really matured and looks much more in proportion and I am sure that if he can be chunked up with muscle, he will look far more nicely put together.


----------



## Sportznight (11 May 2012)

Baydale said:



			I quite like a horse with a big head, in fact they're almost my default as I don't _do_ pretty ponies. 

I do think the element of surprise - whereby your butt ugly horse performs beautifully - can go a long way towards making you lurve them, warts an' all. A case in point, this one would never win any beauty contests, would he? 






Click to expand...

 Don't be so rude to HH!!  I loff him!!


----------



## Jesstickle (11 May 2012)

Baydale said:



			I quite like a horse with a big head, in fact they're almost my default as I don't _do_ pretty ponies. 

I do think the element of surprise - whereby your butt ugly horse performs beautifully - can go a long way towards making you lurve them, warts an' all. A case in point, this one would never win any beauty contests, would he? 






Click to expand...

That's a lovely looking horse


----------



## madhector (11 May 2012)

Theresa_F said:



			He is not that bad, though his head is not the neatest.

Having had two clydesdales, though Farra actually has a dainty head for a heavy horse, you need a 2" noseband, 1 " browband and 5/8 or 3/4" width leather to make it look more neat.


Since this photo was taken, Farra has really matured and looks much more in proportion and I am sure that if he can be chunked up with muscle, he will look far more nicely put together.
		
Click to expand...

Thnak you will give that a go  (Sorry MH is lgged on here and I didnt realise.....agaain. Duh.)


----------



## madhector (11 May 2012)

nikkimariet said:



			Nothing to add except thread cheered up my grotty ill self!! Please provide pictures of Cobs success 

Click to expand...

 Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mellissa (11 May 2012)

I have always had super looking horses.

I showjump and have been told by my trainer that it doesnt matter what it looks like, its whether it jumps well.  I wouldnt have an ugly husband or horse as I have to look at it every day!

However: I have bred an ugly youngster.  When he was little he was beautiful, then he has gone ugly, ok, ugly, nice, hideous in that order.  He has the most amazing jump, this is what he is intended for and I pray that by the time he is four in two years time, he is going to be lovely.  He has a "workmanlike" head, a bit like his sire, but moves exceptionally well so that along with his temperament helps him!

I only see him a few times a year, and he was a very late foal- end July.  This has not helped his maturity.  I will see him in July when he turns 2 yrs old and I really hope he looks better.


----------



## TheoryX1 (11 May 2012)

Oh FMC he is not Fugly in the slightest.  What a lovely face he has got, and such a sweet expression.  I bet he loves a nice cuddle.  Being slightly critical he has a white muzzle, and its a bit of a pet dislike for me, but it wouldnt stop me buyng a really good horse, if everything else was as I wanted.  He has very kind eyes, and once you have done a bit more work on him, I think he will look superb.


----------



## RachelFerd (11 May 2012)

this fugly managed to go intermediate eventing a few years down the line from when this photo was taken...







I have two very good looking horses with delicate heads on now. Would still swap the pair of them to have the chap above back in his youth. Awesome horse, no oil painting, but a wonderful gentleman.


----------



## Suziq77 (11 May 2012)

Baydale that horse looks like a cracker!  In fact I like all the horses in the pictures posted   I just love horses I think....

I suspect my horses wish they had a rider who matched them in the beauty stakes 

http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l601/suziq77ponies/sb6.jpg

http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l601/suziq77ponies/DSCF1823.jpg


----------



## hollyandivy123 (21 May 2012)

if it does the job does it matter what it looks like, as said before handsome does etc

let me tell you the tale of "PIG"

about 12hh ish (hard to tell under all that hair and therwell mane)

when i was a teenager back in the 80s in deepest darkest somerset "pig" was the pony to beat!! all the other finer prettier ponies  competed against "pig" learnt to bow down to pig, guaranteed to be in the ribbons if not the top three, dragged out he field and would floor the field. wish i had a photo to show how truly therwell pig was.

from experience there is nothing better than beating the pretty horses with a fugly, it shows you have a wider appreciation of horses and can see the inner ability


----------



## true dragon (21 May 2012)

my cob is beautifully fugly. when i 1st saw him i recoiled (ive always had beautiful welsh cobs with such pretty heads) he was fat, dirty, sweet itch scared, wall eyed, scrubby main and tail..... but then he came up to me in the field with such warmth and trust and i could see inner beauty in that blue eye. when i rode him i fell in love with his massive heart and willingness to try anything at least once.

now, after much TLC i think he is a most wonderful beautiful beasty and i love him to death.... i even catch myself thinking "what a hansom boy you are"

i would like to start taking him to some local shows this year, but i dont know what classes i could do really.  maybe just the clear round as he can jump about 2.6 ft quite well


----------



## Enfys (21 May 2012)

claracanter said:



			What a treat to watch Ryan's Son again, you got me trawling through all the old greats on youtube now!

Anyway with the fugly cob, i would stick to wearing a disguise so no one recognises you. Unless of course he's hugely talented like Ryan's son
		
Click to expand...

The horses of Ryan's Son era were a different stamp altogether I think, not always handsome:

Here are Heatwave, Salvador, Pennwood Forgemill and Tauna Dora






http://showjumpingnostalgia.com/wp-...r-on-Tauna-Dora-NC-Hickstead-1975-550x347.jpg

Deister was no oil painting either!

1986 Hickstead Derby:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4tIX6cSy0U


----------



## wits end (21 May 2012)

My boy isn't hideous, but he's far from an oil painting










His head doesn't match his body, and his eyes don't match his head

But compared to our 2 year old TB  (hopefully) future eventer pictured on the right he'd win every beauty pageant going 










You've just got to hope talent outweighs minor embarrassment


----------



## rowy (21 May 2012)

I could never own an ugly horse lol. But I don't think your cob looks that bad. He is really athletic for a cob and has some nice paces. I don't think he would look that out of place in a dressage ring!


----------



## alidegg (21 May 2012)

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/2468_1026025650451_1219588210_30073521_4765_n.jpg
Like him  He was a proper ugly mug with short short legs and a massive head with a huge blaze just to emphasise the massive head :L He had an arse most carthorses would be jealous of and at one PC rally a little girl went "Look mummy! A Shire pony!" when he came off the trailer >< Jumped 1.10m XC/ SJ courses and won at that level BSJA and did novice dressage well so he wasn't that bad really :L :L

Photo courtesy of Trevor Allen, www.eventsphotos.co.uk. Would link but can't (have I learnt Lolo's lesson?!).


----------



## Britestar (21 May 2012)

You know though, its so much fun kicking WB ass at BD with a 13.2hh square cob with feathers and full mane.

They laugh in the warm up - not so much when he wins!!


----------



## Georgia8 (21 May 2012)

I wonder what horses with butt ugly riders say


----------



## true dragon (21 May 2012)

Georgia8 said:



			I wonder what horses with butt ugly riders say 

Click to expand...

hahaha! i dont think they care so long as we feed them!


----------



## PaddyMonty (22 May 2012)

As Graham Fletcher was so fond of saying
"Good looking horses are like good looking people, not much use for any real work"

Fugly all the way


----------



## Ferdinase514 (22 May 2012)

Britestar said:



			You know though, its so much fun kicking WB ass at BD with a 13.2hh square cob with feathers and full mane.

They laugh in the warm up - not so much when he wins!!   

Click to expand...

Chunky would never speak to me again if I WB bahsed....


----------



## Ferdinase514 (22 May 2012)

Georgia8 said:



			I wonder what horses with butt ugly riders say 

Click to expand...

Being stunningly beautiful, I wouldnt know


----------



## Ferdinase514 (22 May 2012)

So, since my post has appeared from the depths of HHO long forgotten, I will give you a little update on the Blob. He has put on some weight and his head looks a bit better. I went and bought him a 3/4" bridle with 2" nose band, but I think 2" is too much for him, so that is going back in favour of a 1 1/2" or 1 3/4" noseband.

He is entered for his first comp next week. Debuting at the dizzy height of W&T and Prelim 18 unaffilliated. I have never ridden a W&T test in my life.......


----------



## hollyandivy123 (22 May 2012)

how big is "the blob" and where did you find him?


----------



## Ferdinase514 (22 May 2012)

14.3hh (15hh on his tippitoes) he came from Bungay Snuffolk...or is that Snorfolk.....?


----------

